# Angst um DirectX 12 und Windows 8



## ExCorZisssT (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute ich wollt euch mal wa Fragen und zwar : Kommt DX12 echt mit WIN 8 raus wenn ja dann kann ich meine alte Grafikkarte ja wegschmeißen und was ist mit Leuten die so einen Supercomputer haben mit irgenwie 2x 6990 , werden DX11 kompatible Karten auch mit DX 12 kompatibel sein ?  
Ich wollte mir eigentlich noch ne 6870 kaufen aber wenn Win 8 im Herbs rauskommt und DX 12 auch ist das doch dumm >.>


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Januar 2012)

Du kannst doch auch mit DX12 noch eine DX11 Karte nutzen. Schau dir mal an, wie wenig reine DX10 und DX11 Spiele es bisher gibt, 99% aller Neuveröffentlichungen laufen sogar noch unter DX9. Ich würde sagen, in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Jahren musst du dir darum erstmal keine Sorgen machen. Bis die ersten echten DX12 Spiele kommen, ist auch die erste Generation der DX12 Karten vermutlich schon veraltet.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Januar 2012)

Du kannst ruhig zuschlagen, ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Neawoulf.
Und soviel ich weiß, gibt es mit Windows 8 gar kein DX12, sondern nur DX11.1.
Und bereits in ein paar Tagen kommt die 7970 raus, und bis Februar folgen auch die anderen Modelle, und die sind DX11.1-fähig.
Wenn du noch ein bisschen warten kannst, bis sich bei der neuen Generation vernünftige Preise entwickelt haben, nimmst du ne HD7800/7900, ansonsten ne 6870,


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, die neuen Dinge sind ja nur optional - kein Spielehersteller kann es sich leisten, dass der Käufer sich extra einen neuen PC und windows kaufen MUSS, obwohl er rein von der Leistung her schon einen guten PC hat. Das heißt: Win8 und DX11 oder DX12 sind wenn überhaupt dann nur für bestimmte Grafik-Einstellungen nötig - es wird aber trotzdem noch Grafikmodi für PCs geben, die keine HYPER-aktuelle Grafikkarte und Windows haben.

Auch jetzt zB sind fast alle Spiele selbst mit DX9 noch spielbar, wie Neawoulf ja auch sagt, und das obwohl DX10 schon lange auf dem Markt ist. Denn Windows XP hat ja kein DX10, und ich wüsste jetzt so gut wie kein Spiel, das nicht mehr auf Win XP läuft.


----------

